

Everything You Need to Know: Have Them Explain Their Code to You - edw519
http://climbing-the-hill.blogspot.com/2008/06/every-thing-you-need-to-know-about.html

======
wallflower
Explaining code is a simple principle that also works well for debugging, even
if you're not explaining it to an interviewer (or even a person):

    
    
      At our company in the early 1990s one of our programmers  
      kept a rubber chicken in a file folder. Whenever he got 
      stuck on a particularly awful debugging problem, he'd 
      gather us together and then solemnly shake the rubber 
      chicken over his keyboard. We'd all laugh uproariously. 
      And often as not a subconscious thought would bubble up 
      with the solution, or his explanation to us would trigger 
      one in his mind or ours. I highly recommend this software 
      development strategy. ;-) Jim Ferrans
    

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1106683/what-is-this-
part...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1106683/what-is-this-particular-
type-of-revelation-called)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging>

------
mcherm
You know... I haven't been doing this in my interviewing (okay, I haven't been
doing ANY interviewing for 1.5 yrs, but hopefully we'll be hiring again soon).
But now, after reading this I think I should.

